# 26“ Aufbau - Vpace Emma26



## nikkfuchs (1. November 2019)

Servus,
meine Tochter (7Jahre, 133cm) findend Scheibenbremsen „viel cooler“ und da Papa an seinem Rad/Rädern auch regelmäßig schraubt, hat sie deponiert ob man an ihrem 24s KUbikes nicht auch die Bremsen tauschen könnte.

Meinem Kind kann ich nur schwer etwas abschlagen und bin jetzt in der Zwickmühle. Ich steh vor drei Optionen und hätte gern auch eure Meinung dazu.

Alles lassen wie es ist und den vorerst subtilen Wunsch ignorieren.
Das KUbikes auf Scheiben umbauen - dabei würde ich wahrscheinlich übertreiben und eine 24“ Disc-Only Carbongabel mit leichtem Laufradsatz organisieren, V-Brake Aufnahme am Rahmen entfernen, dadurch über Neulackierung nachdenken, in dem Zug auch darüber nachdenken die Schweißnähte zu verschleifen, bei neuen Bremshebeln auch eine neue Schaltung und Übersetzung montieren, und, und, und... Wenn ich schon mal anfang‘ und das Ding ohnehin angreif‘, fiele es mir schwer Kompromisse einzugehen.
KUbikes verkaufen und ein 26“ mworx, oder vpace kaufen bzw. aufbauen. Möchte das Kind aber nicht mit einem 26 Zöller zu früh überfordern. @LemonLipstick, da ich auch aus Wien bin, habt ihr zufällig ein aufgebautes 26er auf das sie sich kurz draufsetzen könnt?
So sieht es aktuell aus:


----------



## LemonLipstick (1. November 2019)

Deine Tochter kann jederzeit sehr gerne unser 26“ Testbike probefahren. Das Bike ist gerade bei Lefti zum fotografieren.
Schick mir einfach eine pn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (1. November 2019)

Punkt 2 lohnt wohl kaum, bei dem Aufwand, und der kurzen Restlaufzeit. 26" Probesitzen und ihr erklären daß es auf dem nächsten Rad Scheibenbremsen gibt, diese aber am aktuellen Rahmen nicht verbaut werden können.


----------



## nikkfuchs (1. November 2019)

Glaub auch, vor allem da es keine jüngeren Geschwister oÄ gibt an die man das Rad dann weitergeben könnt und den betriebenen Aufwand dann auch kaum wer zu schätzen weiß.
Tendiere mittlerweile echt zu drei. Mal schauen wie das 26er passt - eventuell wird das 26er sogar parallel aufgebaut und das KUbikes erst dann verkauft wenns Neue fertig ist und problemlos passt.


----------



## delphi1507 (1. November 2019)

So würde ich das auch hand haben... auf normalen Touren profitieren die Kids früh vom größeren Rad, im Gelände ist es eher hinderlich... Sehe ich aktuell bei meinem kurzen 4 Jahre. 20" auf normalen wegen OK und erweitert fahrbare Strecke Steigung und tempo, im Bikepark kam er damit nicht klar aber mit dem 16" sehr wohl...


----------



## nikkfuchs (3. November 2019)

Interessanter Vergleich der harten Fakten, obwohl ich eigentlich keine Wissenschaft daraus machen wollt.


----------



## LockeTirol (3. November 2019)

76° Sitzwinkel beim Mworks kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, wenn man Sag der Gabel berücksichtigt, wäre das viel zu steil. Woher stammt der Wert?


----------



## Hille2001 (3. November 2019)

Meine wächst mit 1.40m aus ihrem 26er 14" Attention langsam  raus .
Nächstes Jahr gehts noch dann wird es evtl sogar Richtung 29 gehen.
Wollte 27.5 überspringen,hier im Verein wird ab knapp 1.5m auf 29" gegangen , VPace ist hoch im Kurs.

Wir haben sie mit deinen Maßen auf ein 26 gesetzt, ihr 24er wurde damals viel zu klein.
War ein Ghost Powerkid 24 Disc.

Der Fortschritt mit dem 26er war enorm ,im Gegensatz zum 24er.
Sicher auch wegen der 1x11 gegen ne 3x9 Fach.

Sie ist mit dem 26er so schnell unterwegs ,da kommt Mama kaum hinterher.


----------



## nikkfuchs (3. November 2019)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> 76° Sitzwinkel beim Mworks kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, wenn man Sag der Gabel berücksichtigt, wäre das viel zu steil. Woher stammt der Wert?


Direkt von der Webseite, https://www.mworxbikes.at/index.php/geo, vielleicht kann Michael was dazu sagen.


----------



## snoeren (3. November 2019)

nikkfuchs schrieb:


> Interessanter Vergleich der harten Fakten, obwohl ich eigentlich keine Wissenschaft daraus machen wollt.
> Anhang anzeigen 932842


Zur Vollständigkeit: Das MAX26 hat einen 70er BB Drop bei 135 mm Kurbeln. Das Sitzrohr ist aber 330 mm lang. Bei einer Gabeleinbauhöhe von 453 mm führt das zu einem Stack von 572 mm. Auf der Website ist da (noch) ein Fehler in der Tabelle der Rahmen. Grüße, Sören


----------



## nikkfuchs (3. November 2019)

Danke, hab ich korrigiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (3. November 2019)

Ich hab die Rahmenkonstruktion am Rechner in der Firma. Ergänze morgen die fehlenden Maße.
Bitte bedenken die unterschiedlichen Einbauhöhen von Starrgabel und Federgabel wirken sich auch im Sitz und Lenkwinkel aus.

Ergänzung: Stack 459mm, Reach 365mm. Radstand 975mm ( bitte korrigieren war falsch auf der Homepage ). Danke.
Geometriedaten basierend auf einer Starrgabel mit 415mm Einbauhöhe.


----------



## nikkfuchs (4. November 2019)

Für mich steht fest, es wird ein 26er gebaut. Für wann und welches wird sich voraussichtlich am Wochenende weisen. Zwei Rahmen stehen zur Auswahl.

Falls gewünscht mach ich dann gerne einen Aufbaubeitrag. Farbkonzept gäbe es schon - Blau/Pink verlaufend + Gelb und Schwarz. Der Name des Kindes käme umlaufend auf das Unterrohr und der Hersteller in alter 'Made in Usa' Manier beidseitig auf die Sitzstrebe.
Gabel in Rahmenfarbe außen pink, innen blau. Auf der Gabel vielleicht auch noch ein stilisiertes S/W Stencil von meinem Kopf auf gelben Grund.

*Ein Rahmen ist einmal in Zulauf - bald geht es mit einem Aufbau weiter*


----------



## nikkfuchs (8. November 2019)

Heute gab es Post aus Ravensburg. Wer erkennt was drinnen war.


----------



## nikkfuchs (10. November 2019)

Passende Starrgabel brauch ich noch (da bin ich noch ein wenig unsicher) und dann ab zum Lackieren...


----------



## afru (11. November 2019)

@nikkfuchs Welche Kurbellänge hast zum 26er Rahmen gewählt?
Habe Rahmen/Laufräder/Federgabel auch schon für den Aufbau hier liegen, geht aber erst nächstes Jahr los


----------



## nikkfuchs (11. November 2019)

Die 135er. Jetzt am 24“ Kubike hat sie die 140er drauf und die ist fast um ein Stückerl zu lang. 135 müsste perfekt passen.

Mein Lackierer wartet schon, aber das mit der Gabel ist nicht so einfach. Die 455mm Einbauhöhe der Vpace Gabel kommen mir zu viel vor und die 415 der Toseek zu wenig. Tendiere aber doch zur kürzeren.

Werd noch ein wenig durchrechnen - zum Glück hab ichs nicht eilig.

Für welche Laufräder hast du dich entschieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikkfuchs (12. November 2019)

Hab die Geo fürs MAX26 mal mit der kürzeren Gabel durchgerechnet.





Sitzwinkel läge dann bei 75,7° und Lenkwinkel bei 71,2° - klingt in Ordnung. Reach mit 388mm ist halt eine Ansage, aber das sollte dann schon passen.
Werde die 415 EH Toseek nehmen.


----------



## LockeTirol (13. November 2019)

Ich finde den Lenkwinkel deutlich zu STEIL. Das wird sich nicht so gut fahren lassen.


----------



## LemonLipstick (13. November 2019)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Ich finde den Lenkwinkel deutlich zu flach. Das wird sich nicht so gut fahren lassen.



Das sehe ich auch so. Du meinst zu steil oder?


----------



## LockeTirol (13. November 2019)

Meinte natürlich Lenkwinkel zu steil. Sorry!


----------



## LemonLipstick (13. November 2019)

nikkfuchs schrieb:


> Hab die Geo fürs MAX26 mal mit der kürzeren Gabel durchgerechnet.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 937285
> 
> ...



Stimmen die 995mm Radstand in der Zeichnung? In deiner Tabelle sind beim Vpace 958mm Radstand bei einer Gabeleinbauhöhe 455mm angegeben. Wenn du eine Gabel mit geringerer Einbauhöhe verbaust wird der Lenkwinkel steiler und der Radstand kürzer. Bei dir wird er länger!?


----------



## snoeren (13. November 2019)

Neben der eigenwilligen Geometrie-Veränderung würde ich zudem auch aus optischen Gründen nicht das tapered Steuerrohr mit dem "geraden" Schaft mit schmaler Krone kombinieren.


----------



## nikkfuchs (13. November 2019)

Danke euch für das Feedback!

Die Gabel wäre auch tapered, müsste also beim Übergang passen. Das mit dem Lenkwinkel muss ich mir nochmal ansehen.


----------



## nikkfuchs (13. November 2019)

Da dürfte bei der Berechnung noch nicht alles klar sein. Werde nachher noch das Oberrohr CenterCenter nachmessen und als Fixgröße einfließen lassen, sonst entsteht mit den restlichen Variablen ein unklares Bild. Bei fixiertem Sitzrohrwinkel von 73,5° und den restlichen bekannten Parametern kommt das raus:


----------



## LemonLipstick (13. November 2019)

Zeichne den Vpace Rahmen mit den bekannten Maßen und ändere dann NUR  die Einbauhöhe der Gabel in der Konstruktion. Alle anderen Werte werden dann richtig berechnet und dargestellt. Du hast keinen fixierten Sitzrohrwinkel!


----------



## nikkfuchs (13. November 2019)

Zur Vpace Gabel kenne ich den Vorlauf nicht


LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Zeichne den Vpace Rahmen mit den bekannten Maßen und ändere dann NUR  die Einbauhöhe der Gabel in der Konstruktion. Alle anderen Werte werden dann richtig berechnet und dargestellt. Du hast keinen fixierten Sitzrohrwinkel!



Das hätt ich schon probiert gehabt, aber irgendwo in der Angabe dürfte der Wurm drinnen sein, allein schon der Radstand geht sich mit den Werten vom MAX nicht einmal annähernd aus. Funktioniert so nicht.

Ich schau es mir mal an wenn die Gabel irgendwann ankommt. Die kann ich dann immer noch verkaufen und mir eine andere holen, oder ich verkaufe den Rahmen ersetze den. Das wird sich alles noch weisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (13. November 2019)

Die Toseek Starrgabel gibt es auch für 27,5“ mit Einbauhöhe 445mm. Diese Version sollte für den Vpace Rahmen sehr gut passen. 

Der Übergang Steuerrohr zur Gabelkrone wird einen kleinen Versatz von ein paar Milimetern ergeben aber nichts tragisches. Das hast bei der Original Starrgabel die Vpace verbaut auch wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Beim Mworx schauts so aus .....


----------



## nikkfuchs (13. November 2019)

Wenn ich das gewusst hätte. Hab mittlerweile nur schon die 26er bestellt. Kann nur versuchen ob ich den Händler erreich und ob er mir vielleicht stattdessen die 27,5 schickt.


----------



## nikkfuchs (14. November 2019)

Kommunikation nach China läuft einwandfrei, ein Tausch ist noch möglich.


----------



## nikkfuchs (19. November 2019)

Während die Toseek Gabel noch aus China unterwegs ist, habe ich zwischenzeitlich eine Garbongabel mit der originalen Vpace Einbauhöhe bekommen. Der Versatz (3mm) sieht aber mMn nicht so toll aus. Werde jetzt doch noch auf die Toseek 27,5er warten und den Übergang vergleichen.








PS: nachdem ich jetzt Fotos von aufgebauten Starrgabel Max26ern verglichen hab, sieht das dort genauso aus. Nach dem ersten Schock und eine Nacht darüber schlafen find ich es auch nicht mehr so schlimm.


----------



## nikkfuchs (3. Dezember 2019)

Auf der Gabelfront nichts Neues. Ich warte immer noch auf die Toseek für den direkten Vergleich bevor es ans Lackieren geht.
Inzwischen sind die restlichen Teile beinand. Außer Sattel und Pedale, sind aus China unterwegs - da könnts noch dauern.

Nochmal durchgerechnet und nachgewogen, unter 8kg gehen sich aus.


----------



## afru (3. Dezember 2019)

Was verbaust Du sonst noch?
Ich überlege ob der Schritt auf 12 Gang Sinn macht


----------



## nikkfuchs (3. Dezember 2019)

Nicht am Bild ist der Crest LRS und die Mäntel (Maxxis DTH), aber ansonsten wars das. 10s hat sich ergeben weil ich das Schaltwerk hatte. Hab zwar kurz überlegt auf 11s zu gehen, aber ist glaub ich nicht nötig. Mit 11-36/30 kommt sie auf unseren Strecken bestimmt zurecht.


----------



## nikkfuchs (8. Dezember 2019)

Während man auf die Teile aus China wartet, hat man genug Zeit zum ‘Rumspinnen. Bin mir mittlerweile nicht mehr so sicher ob ich die Gabel auch in Rahmenfarbe will. Falls nein, könnte der Rahmen jetzt schon zum Lackierer und ein paar Gramm würde es auch sparen - was sagt ihr dazu.








Wobei die Gabel eigentlich ohnehin zu 90% als gesetzt gilt.


----------



## olsche (8. Dezember 2019)

Farbigen Rahmen mit mattschwarz Carbon Gabel finde ich eigentlich ganz gut. 
Evt mit minimalen Akzenten auf der Gabel in Rahmenfarbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikkfuchs (8. Dezember 2019)

olsche schrieb:


> Farbigen Rahmen mit mattschwarz Carbon Gabel finde ich eigentlich ganz gut.
> Evt mit minimalen Akzenten auf der Gabel in Rahmenfarbe


Genau das denk ich mir auch gerade ?

PS: oder eventuell nur die Gabelkrone in Rahmenfarbe


----------



## olsche (8. Dezember 2019)

Würde wenn eher die Ausfallenden in Rahmenfarbe machen...


----------



## LockeTirol (8. Dezember 2019)

Also wenn schon Speziallackierung, dann Rahmen und Gabel!


----------



## P13fke (10. Dezember 2019)

Bei dem 20“ von meinem großen habe ich den Rahmen Silber mit Glassflakes gemacht und die Gabel schwarz. Sollte an mein geliebtes  90s Sunn erinnern. Verchromen war mir aber doch zu viel deswegen als alternative Silber gewählt. Da ich selber auf alte Hardtails stehe mag ich aber auch diesen „einfachen“ look, obwohl es gerade in der Zeit ja sehr abgefahrene Lackierungen gab. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch mal 1-2 Bilder von dem bike zu machen, es fehlt eigentlich nur die Tretkurbel und die Bremsen müssen entlüftet werden.


----------



## nikkfuchs (15. Dezember 2019)

Hab ein wenig herumgemalt. Entscheidung steht - es wird nur der Rahmen lackiert.


----------



## nikkfuchs (17. Dezember 2019)

Der Rahmen ist bereits in qualifizierten Händen. Über die Feiertage wird sich da allerdings nichts Neues tun. Im neuen Jahr wirds dann bunt.

Hier die komplette Teileliste mit den Gewichten:



Grün heißt, schon da, bzw. Annahme/Gewichtsangabe vom Hersteller. Gelb ist nachgewogen. Orange ist auch nachgewogen, allerdings ändert sich das Gewicht durch Kürzung nach unten. Blau ist unterwegs.

Tretlager, Sattelstütze und Pedale kommen doch andere.
Lager wegen dem Gewicht - das XTR SM-BB93 gibt es um rund 25€ bei ca. 60g, das ist zu verlockend. Sattelstütze wegen des Schriftzuges - passt irgendwie nicht und dank Tipp von 'cougar1982' und 'Colt_Seavers',ist jetzt diese hier unterwegs. Ein paar Gramm Einsparung wird es auch bringen. Die Sub 8000g werden noch zum Fotofinish. Bin gespannt ob ich mein gesetztes Ziel halten kann. Pedale, bzw. deren Pins haben kein Okay vom Kind bekommen, werden jetzt Kunststoffpedale ohne Stahlpins.


Edit: Nachdem jetzt ein paar Komponenten getauscht wurden liegt das Gewicht rechnerisch bei 7,8kg und somit hätte ich noch knappe 200g für Sonstiges gut um unter die gesetzten 8kg zu kommen. Das wird.

Edit Edit: zum Glück bin ich kein Weight Weenie, mit relativ weig Aufwand/Geld ließen sich auch 7,5kg realisieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikkfuchs (22. Dezember 2019)

Der Laufradsatz und die Summe seiner Teile steht.
Vorne und hinten kommen jeweils 160mm Quaxar Iris Ultra drauf. Für den günstigen Preis lässt sich das Gewicht mehr als sehen







Die Kassette ist ein alter Bekannter. Eine 10-fach 11/36 XT CS-M771. Solide, unaufgeregte 330,4g




Mäntel sind von Maxxis, die DTHs, mal schauen wie sie sich verhalten, ich hätte auch noch eine Alternative in der Hinterhand die schnell umgesteckt ist. (Der leichtere der Beiden ist hinten montiert worden)







Hab mich diesmal bewusst gegen tubeless und für Schläuche entschieden. Geworden sind es die XXlight von Schwalbe.







Felgen und Naben sind von Stans, die Speichen von DT Swiss.







Alles zusammengestöpselt, inkl Luft, sieht dann gewichtstechnisch so aus.







3186g finde ich in Ordnung, das wird.


----------



## nikkfuchs (4. Januar 2020)

Prosit Neujahr euch allen, hier der Gewichtsvergleich von VPACE OEM, zu XTR Innenlager.


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Januar 2020)

nikkfuchs schrieb:


> Prosit Neujahr euch allen, hier der Gewichtsvergleich von VPACE OEM, zu XTR Innenlager.
> Anhang anzeigen 960017
> Anhang anzeigen 960018
> Anhang anzeigen 960019


Hast du die Kurbelachse lackiert?


----------



## nikkfuchs (4. Januar 2020)

Ja, allerdings nur innen. Gleitfläche ist weiterhin eloxiert.


----------



## nikkfuchs (12. März 2020)

Nach 3 Monaten beim Lackierer - ich hab schon ordentlich geschwitzt und mir die schlimmsten Sachen ausgemalt - ist der Rahmen fertig und super geworden.
Wird Zeit für ein Mädel in Ravensburg, hier kommt VPACE EMMA 26:











Gewichtstechnisch passt das auch mit dem Lack, jetzt heißt es nur noch schnell aufbauen.


----------



## nikkfuchs (12. März 2020)

Einmal grob zusammengesteck. Gabelschaft kürzen und den Rest kann ich erst am Wochenende machen. Trotzdem gefällt es uns jetzt schon.


----------



## snoeren (12. März 2020)

FETT!


----------



## olsche (12. März 2020)

Da gefallen mir sogar die Skinwall-Reifen...


----------



## nikkfuchs (13. März 2020)

Beim Zusammenbau hat es leider einen kleinen Rückschlag bei der Hinterbremse gegeben. 140mm Scheibe ist unterwegs, somit werden wir am Wochenende leider nicht mit dem neuen Rad können.


----------



## joglo (13. März 2020)

Super geworden bislang  

Aufgrund der decals darf man jetzt aber davon ausgehen, dass Du ein Cannondale Team Volvo Fan bist/warst, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikkfuchs (14. März 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> Super geworden bislang
> 
> Aufgrund der decals darf man jetzt aber davon ausgehen, dass Du ein Cannondale Team Volvo Fan bist/warst, oder?


Danke!
Generell Cannondale und ein blaues Volvo hatte ich natürlich auch. Seit Mitte 90 bin ich der Marke treu und fahr eigentlich nichts anderes. Kurz war ich angefressen nachdem die Produktion in den Osten ausgelagert wurde, aber mittlerweile sitz ich auch wieder auf Cannondale.

Obwohl ich beim Design kurz überlegt hatte mich von der YETI Dart Lackierung inspirieren zu lassen (War die andere Liebe). Ich wollte einen subtilen Classic-Touch, der für die Kinder einfach nur schön bunt und weg vom langweilen schwarz und silber Einheitsbrei ist, bei bestimmten Eltern jedoch ein Grinsen zaubert. ?


----------



## nikkfuchs (24. März 2020)

Die nächsten Fotos sind dann in Aktion. Jetzt freue ich mich, daß ich trotz Klingel und Flaschenhalter das anvisierte Ziel von Sub 8kg gehalten hab. Es sind 7,68kg.




Ansonsten sieht es jetzt so aus - bereit geschunden zu werden.


----------

